# Water Hemp



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

What's the best herbicide to spot spray water hemp and what's the mix? using an atv sprayer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gasoline and a Bic lighter should do it. Everything else just makes it grow better. If you do not care what else you kill, I would use a stiff mix of Liberty, dicamba, and 2,4-d. This is some bad, bad stuff. My bean crop is a mess and I have spent a boat load of money on it. Found out from Purdue that mine is not only resistant to glyphosate but also to all PPO's.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Gasoline and a Bic lighter should do it. Everything else just makes it grow better. If you do not care what else you kill, I would use a stiff mix of Liberty, dicamba, and 2,4-d. This is some bad, bad stuff. My bean crop is a mess and I have spent a boat load of money on it. Found out from Purdue that mine is not only resistant to glyphosate but also to all PPO's.


But be careful with the dicamba. We were talking about that last night out at town. Talk is that beans need at least 150' set back from dicamba because of its volatility.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> But be careful with the dicamba. We were talking about that last night out at town. Talk is that beans need at least 150' set back from dicamba because of its volatility.
> 
> Ralph


You have to spray the new dicamba formulas with lower volatility. No banvil. Use status or sterling blue or Monsanto's new golden child, round up extendamax when it comes available.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> But be careful with the dicamba. We were talking about that last night out at town. Talk is that beans need at least 150' set back from dicamba because of its volatility. Disagree when the product is volatile it has the capability of traveling much farther than 150 feet, and they're saying what's truly going to add strength to the problem is guys are going to go out the second week of June and spray dicamba .That has happened before but in the past ten acres here at ten acres there did not matter but now guys will spray hundreds and hundreds of Acres all at the same time on the same hour imagine the magnitude of that dicamba Vapor cloud if a person doesn't follow the rules and uses the old formula Banvel.... the only answer is to use the proper products hay baler 101 shared. We have roundup-resistant Weeds now and regardless how properly you used round up everyone has them here waterhemp and Mare's tail because someone broke the rules and someone did not use the product properly you can usually tell just who the guy is he's the guy who's trying to blame it on round Roundup and Monsanto and it was him .He used to low rates, and refused to use the proper amount of residual herbicide...... If you don't care about this subject cuz you're hay farmer just remember Alfalfa is just as sensitive to dicamba as soy beans.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry sorry the above quote was not the opinion of Ralph but the opinion of Endrow. I did not tag the quote properly


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone going back to mechanical control in row crop? We converted a JD row crop cultivator to wide single sweeps that ran shallow. Could run up to 6 or 7 mph. Definitely cleaned up a lot of weed issues that herbicides were not controlling.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

aawhite said:


> Anyone going back to mechanical control in row crop? We converted a JD row crop cultivator to wide single sweeps that ran shallow. Could run up to 6 or 7 mph. Definitely cleaned up a lot of weed issues that herbicides were not controlling.


That would be an extreme last resort for me. I am 100% no-till. Planning on more cover crops and doing a better job of layering in residuals and switching to extend beans or Liberty beans.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I actually seen someone laying the corn by this year, almost stopped and filmed it but figured no one would know what it was anyways....

My problem is we spray several gravel access roads through crops, different landowners over about 40 square miles, different crops, planting times and growth rates. I've been polling the landowners if they want me to nip the crop and by that I mean damage one row or kill the hemp, so far it's running about 50/50.


----------

